# another thread on LED lighting :)



## jarthel (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello ACP. please hear me out 

I've found a 4ft LED lighting (chinese forum) that uses superbright whites and blues. There are about 360 LEDs in all (so about 90 LEDs/foot) and the whites outnumber the blues by a sizable margin. The LEDs used are *not* the CREE types. These are regular-shaped LEDs that seemed to be 5mm in size.

I'm wondering if such a lighting is suitable for a deep tank (48in(l) x 18in(w) x 28in(h)). I an hoping to grow glossostigma or other foreground plants the requires strong light. The substrate would be 1.5in at the front and 4in at the back.

thank you very much for the help


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

I wont say that it for sure would not work as most of my personal research in the aquarium led lighting industry has been geared toward reef tanks but I have a hard time imagining you will get the required par values out of such low powered leds. Crees are typically required due to their high par output. In reef tanks they suggest optics to focus the leds at depths greater than 12" as the par drops quickly after that point. Furthermore, I would imagine you would want some red incorporated into that spectrum for growing vegetation.

The real question may be is it worth risking your money? Personally I dont think that you will get the light output you need for a tank that deep. Any low/carpet vegetation would probably be starved for light.

If posting off-site is not allowed I apologize but this information relates directly to the question. Here is an example of par values measured by evilc66 (largely regarded as an led expert) illustrating par values at different depths.



> Don't have numbers for a single LED, but I do for an array.
> 
> Array of 10 LEDs. 4 XR-E Q5s @ 1000mA, 5 XR-E royal blues @700mA, 1 3W UV @ 700mA.
> 
> ...





> The coverage will depend on the spacing. With the array I tested with, the coverage was about 12x9
> -evilc66


The important thing to remember when trying to figure out par at depth with the above array is that the white and blue produce ~the same par each despite the lumen output of the blue being significantly lower. I would expect you would want to add equal parts of red and blue. A diy led hood would not be too hard or overly expensive in the long run. I doubt you would need optics depending on the par values you desire. But for reference 40* optics are liken to 250W MH and 60* optics are comparable to 150W MH for par and depth comarisons.

Should any one here have anything to add with respect to led freshwater lighting I am also interested to hear. 

If you have any more questions just ask and I will answer to the best of my ability.

Good luck!

- Ian

EDIT: Here is a link to a diy planted tank fixture to supplement

(Again, I apologize for posting off site but searching "led" returned no results in this forum?! I am only interested in informing about led fixtures and hope I have not broken any rules)


----------



## addicted2reefin (Oct 2, 2009)

if the LEDS arent luxeons or crees they arent worth using(generalized). if the fixture is using 360 leds, then they are most likely less than 1 watt each. leds that are 1 watt each or above are the ones you want to use, not the regular leds.


----------



## jarthel (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks everyone. I better skip this then. better safe than sorry


----------



## tom v.d brink (Jan 5, 2010)

are there any people here that have tried 
this http://www.organiclight.eu/
or http://www.oceanus-light.com/lumenaqua36.html

these seem to be fully capable systems of providing light for the aquarium and still looks bright at depth.

ideas or experiences please?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

My advice is go look at the psychos i mean erm the real dedicated members of reef sites such as RC. They measure par at every possible level and share their knowledge. They will be some great supplemental advice to here


----------

